# Field hunting public land?



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone ever have any success hunting fields on public land for geese or ducks? I've never done it, but then I've never seen any geese in any public land fields I have checked I've watched them fly over while dove hunting near a lake. Is it worth the effort to try and find a good field or do they get chased off by people walking in to hunt squirrel, deer, turkey, dove, or rabbits?


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

following


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

About 10 years ago give or take, some of the fields around Ladue used to be planted in corn or soybeans. Once late in the year I went out to hunt some private land by Mosquito but got slowed down by weather headed out of Cleveland. I settled for one those fields and a couple dozen silhouettes I had with me. Managed to pull in and drop a couple geese.
Moved out by all of the private lands I have access to, so I have no idea if they bother planting them anymore. Last time I went by a few years ago, the fields I saw were just scrub weeds. Geese / ducks need to have a reason to go to a field (food).


----------

